# Epson C88 vs C88+



## OvenMaster

Besides the numbers on the ink tanks, what's the difference between these two printers?

I'm looking at a program called SSCserve, which is a reset program for ink tank levels, waste ink sponge PROM resetting, individual head cleaning, hot-swapping tanks, etc. The C88 is fully supported, but the C88+ only partially so, if I go by what's greyed out and what's not.

Any clues here? The 88+ seems to be so new that there's not much info on it online.

Tom


----------



## OvenMaster

bump

No one?


----------

